# Inflatable kayak on board



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

How many of you carry an inflatable kayak either instead of or in addition to the dinghy.
If there is more than one person aboard and you are anchored out and someone want to go ashore with just one dinghy the rest of the people are stranded on the boat.

It seems like an inflatable kayak doesn't take much room and might be a good "second car". What do you thing?


----------



## wingNwing (Apr 28, 2008)

We have one. it's wonderful, stowable as you describe, and a lot of fun to glide around silently getting up close and personal with the shore birds in a way a noisy, heavy RIB just can't. Ours has the added benefit of a clear bottom, so we can look right down at the fish as we go. The practical reality is that it's a PITA to inflate just to go ashore, though, and quite a struggle to travel in any kind of wind or current (compared to a good quality hard kayak). We think of it as more toy than transportation...but wouldn't go without it.

That said, we haven't needed the "second car" option in our cruising yet, we tend to just spend all our time together. (Saccharine, isn't it?  )


----------



## brokesailor (Jan 12, 2008)

I have two WM's but only one of them on board. It's much easier to fill and deploy than my 9'6" Achilles. Getting in and out from the ladder off the side of my Crealock though is another story.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

*advanced element yaks*

We're planning on getting a couple of Advanced Element kayaks; likely the Advanced Frame convertible. Anyone have experience with these? They appear to be approaching the effectiveness of real sea kayaks.


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a 10ft fold boat which folds to 4" X 24" . the beam is 5ft . i use a 4hp outboard. i stow it along the lifelines on my 30ft sailboat.


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

We have one inflatable kayak as our sole dinghy to accompany us on our adventures. For the costs of a much smaller inflatable, at over 4 meters long it seemed to be a much better choice. It rolls up into the size of smallish bag for storage, is lightweight and paddling is so much more fun than rowing !


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

We watched our slip neighbors successfully use their Sea Eagle inflatable kayak for a few years before we finally bought our own last fall. It fits easily in a locker.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

i have an inflatable kayak--stearns, in my stbd hold.....i dont use it much, as i have 2 rigid kayaks also, and a walker bay8 and a newly acquired redcrest9 that needs a lil work....


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Zee, are you taking up dinghy collecting as a hobby?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

DRFerron said:


> Zee, are you taking up dinghy collecting as a hobby?


only one more--an older avon roll up inflatable in decent shape, with wood floor. 9'4in
dont need seat. will trade spinnaker for it-is a gorgeous spinnaker --


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

DRFerron said:


> Zee, are you taking up dinghy collecting as a hobby?


he's just getting a little dinghy


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have an Advanced Elements single. Nice toy. Great for exploring the Hongs in Thailand. One of the best toys on board. A bit tricky getting in and out from the boarding ladder. Usually I get in from the dinghy, a bit stabler entry.


----------



## TheWollard (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a nice Sevylor. I've also owned the "glass bottom" inflatable as well. They're tough. I took one on a seven hour journey down the Rock Springs Run/Wekiva River. It's a spring fed river in Florida. There are some remote and overgrown areas on the run and it performed very well. I'm a fan.


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

mad_machine said:


> he's just getting a little dinghy


OBVIOUSLY you are new....welcome

ZEE is NOT a he---ZEE is a she with a lot of experience in sailing. respect is due--she is NOT a he. look at avatar more closely. is a she kind of avvie...egads life is soo good but there are still those unobservant critterts everywhere.....

and i have a fleet...based of a formosa 41 actively cruising. 

so, mad, what is your contribution?:laugher

donnadontkillme i am trying to be nice......


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I carry a pair of Advanced Systems advanced frame singles that I bought at an end of season sale a perhaps 5 years ago. They fit in small bags (roughly 15 x 30 x 18") that I store under the vee berth filler and in the stern locker. They have really transformed our whole cruising style in that we now tend to sail to portions of rivers and creeks we have not been in seeking anchorages that are close to explorable places. We spend much of our time out exploring back corners of no where. There are places that I have anchored scores of times over the years, that I now discover have a whole range of unnoticed views, creeks and backwaters that could not bee seen from the deck of Synergy anchored in deep water. 

I also like the chance to get some exercise while out there.

Jeff


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

zeehag said:


> OBVIOUSLY you are new....welcome
> 
> ZEE is NOT a he---ZEE is a she with a lot of experience in sailing. respect is due--she is NOT a he. ...


Oh my. Zee has risen. Perhaps we could blame it on being a typo? Just this once?


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

exercise is what my rigid kayaks are for --also running surf for provisions..lol....
my inflatable one is extra....havent used it in years-i keep it stowed belowdecks inmy hold.

and we pray for typos..lol i know i do lots of em....


----------



## Lou452 (Mar 2, 2012)

I saw a two man ? inflatable for $25 thought it might be better than a swim ? To air it up is more work than the swim? I am not at the point that I need anything but it is nice to see what the pros are doing. Kind regards. Lou


----------



## macwester26 (Mar 21, 2013)

*Re: advanced element yaks*



MikeOReilly said:


> We're planning on getting a couple of Advanced Element kayaks; likely the Advanced Frame convertible. Anyone have experience with these? They appear to be approaching the effectiveness of real sea kayaks.


Hi MikeOReilly.

Well we have two Advanced elements Kayaks 
They are as you say as close as you can get to a hard shell Kayak.

I have made a few things for them that gives a little more to just paddling about.

Like a sail.

But yes we intend to take them onboard when ours is completed 
Storage will not be a problem....

Something to note though is you will need a bathing or boarding platform so you can get in and out of the Kayaks ...

Projects To Make for your Kayak.

Robert

Home Page


----------

